# What would you use?



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All!
I currently live in a place where there is no reason to use flea/tick/heartworm products and thus have never had to use them for my dogs. It is too cold here for anything to live throughout the year and the ticks are only carried by Moose/Elk etc, so it is very rare to find them on a dog, unless you are working in the bush near where the herds travel and/or migrate through.

However, next year I am travelling with two Shepherds and a Pom to Hungary for a month. I have been advised that they do have these "pests" and I would like to dose my dogs with "something" so I do not have to worry while we are there. Just one "monthly" dose should do, right? Would a topical or Oral product be best?

Anyone got any suggestions? 

I am very much pro limited vacs, I have only ever done puppy shots and Rabies IF I have to cross the border, so I want to make sure that I choose the product with the least amount of adverse reactions possible. Both Shepherds are working/sport dogs and will be used for breeding in the future so I am being very careful with how they are being fed/cared for etc. The Pom is a conformation prospect, that may be used for breeding as well. 

Not that being intact is going to make them more or less likely to suffer an adverse reaction, I just want to make it clear that I am uncomfortable using any sort of chemicals on my dogs, but realize that it may be better for them if I did in this situation.

Anyone want to give an experience, opinion etc?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

What are the laws in Hungary when it comes to brining in a dog from another country?


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Micro chipped prior to rabies vax being updated. Rabies needed, obviously and a health certificate.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

If you can't get Interceptor for heartworm, I would go with Sentinel.

Advantix II for fleas and ticks. This is what I use. Never in three years (knock on wood) found a single flea or tick on either of my dogs. Have a safe trip!


----------



## bize13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Good_Karma said:


> If you can't get Interceptor for heartworm, I would go with Sentinel.
> 
> Advantix II for fleas and ticks. This is what I use. Never in three years (knock on wood) found a single flea or tick on either of my dogs. Have a safe trip!


seriously? K9 advantix II is that good of a product?


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know how prevalent or severe are the "pests" situation in Hungary but where I live (next to a creek with wild life) we have ticks and fleas especially in summer. I only use Advantix if I see a flea on the dogs, which averages about once a year, the rest of the time I just keep up with the dog's immune system by feeding them the best raw food I can find and afford and make the GS wear a collar that I can drip essential oils on (like this one Rechargeable Herbal Flea Collar)

Sometimes I make my own essential oils spray with neem oil, the internet has recipes for it and I'd spray it all over the dog before we head out to the woods for a hike. It works well, but you do have to keep it up and make sure the dogs are fully covered in it. It'll also make the dog a bit oily and smelly, but I prefer that over the chemicals. 

You may be able to get away with just doing the above if your dogs are not going to be hiking in dense woodsy areas. My little peke dog doesn't get sprayed with anything and he stays flea/tick free because he doesn't hike, he can only walk 15 min around the neighborhood. He only gets it if the GS gets it or if I bring him to bushy areas. I personally believe a dog's immune system can help ward off a lot of these pests naturally on their own up to a limit. 

My suggestion would be to go the natural route (if the dogs are not going to anywhere overrun by pests) and bring along an Advantix or something similar in case you do find a flea on them. The chemicals work fast so I never do it as a prevention, only as a fix after the fact.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Here in Texas the fleas would eat your pup alive. I wouldnt take ANY CHANCES when traveling esp over seas.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I would go with BearL suggestion, lavender, eucalyptus (worked well to keep mosquitos' off me and my dog), neem will kill fleas, I beleive using wild oil of oregano too (but have to mike in carrier oil) as a spot on. You can also dust diatamcious earth thru their fur...citronella spritz too! Check local holistic phar. or health food store - should have a premix. If bit - have Ledum homeopathic on hand...for "bug" bites.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys!

BearL, so if I just keep the product on hand and dose when/if I see fleas/ticks, how long before it will have them gone?

We do plan on running them everytime we get a chance, but really we will be training intensively for 10 hours a day. We will have to hike through the forest and also through fields and such, so I assume "pest" territory.

Narny, I am going to bring them. I don't plan on making a trip like this for a long time after this trip, so I want to compete and finish my dogs. Also, if I don't bring my own dog, I have to stay for 6 weeks to complete the training, and I can't take that amount of time away from my fam.

I guess I should clarify to say that I am taking a 3 week training course to become an FCI certified training instructor. I will also have the opportunity to compete my own dogs and bring home titles on them.

I am going to keep this page bookmarked and work out a schedule to keep the dogs safe!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

N Smith said:


> BearL, so if I just keep the product on hand and dose when/if I see fleas/ticks, how long before it will have them gone?


I think the same day and that's what the medication says too. It's pretty powerful stuff (they tell you to not touch it... yet it's ok to put on dog's skins), I can smell the medication on them for a good whole week and I'd avoid touching them at that place for a while because I find it toxic. 

My dog catches fleas and ticks because I'd get lazy about spraying her all over before every hike (and I mean all over - under the chin, arm pits, etc, as I learned the area I don't spray is exactly where the ticks will be found) and I just do the collar most of the time these days. Plus my dog acts like she's being tortured when I put the oils on,. I find the collar is not as effective as an all over body spray, which I'm admittedly too lazy to do all the time. The collar I believe works to keep her upper body clean but not the back part, which is where I find the fleas when I find them and that is not often.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Bear L said:


> I think the same day and that's what the medication says too. It's pretty powerful stuff (they tell you to not touch it... yet it's ok to put on dog's skins), I can smell the medication on them for a good whole week and I'd avoid touching them at that place for a while because I find it toxic.
> 
> My dog catches fleas and ticks because I'd get lazy about spraying her all over before every hike (and I mean all over - under the chin, arm pits, etc, as I learned the area I don't spray is exactly where the ticks will be found) and I just do the collar most of the time these days. Plus my dog acts like she's being tortured when I put the oils on,. I find the collar is not as effective as an all over body spray, which I'm admittedly too lazy to do all the time. The collar I believe works to keep her upper body clean but not the back part, which is where I find the fleas when I find them and that is not often.


Perfect!

Thank you!!!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

You need to follow the instructions for all the countries you will be visiting. Here is the Hungarian consulate webpage on traveling with pets. 
Traveling with Pets - Honorary Consulate of Hungary in BC

The veterinarian will use the proper medicine and has to apply it himself and sign the form indicating. The link to the forms is at the bottom of the page.


----------

